# do i need to 'turn off' safari when done using on iPhone?



## blackbook (Jan 22, 2009)

if i hit the menu button to return to my applications, does that end my online session in safari or do i need to properly exit out of it?

don't want to just exit thinking i'm done using data when i'm not!

i have 6GB of data but am new to iPhones and don't know if i need to exit or simply hitting the center button is the exit.


----------



## Orion (Apr 16, 2004)

As I understand it, exiting any application by pressing the Home button shuts down the application. Some apps write a file that they refer to when they restart so that it appears that it never quit. Most probably don't do that so it's like a proper restart of the application.

Safari quits completely although it will remember what pages you were on so that when you return to it you can pick up pretty much where you left off.


----------



## blackbook (Jan 22, 2009)

Orion said:


> As I understand it, exiting any application by pressing the Home button shuts down the application. Some apps write a file that they refer to when they restart so that it appears that it never quit. Most probably don't do that so it's like a proper restart of the application.
> 
> Safari quits completely although it will remember what pages you were on so that when you return to it you can pick up pretty much where you left off.


great, thanx for clarification. no crazy fido bills


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

What Orion said, but don't worry, you can't even come close to using 6GB of data per month anyway. I've been on my 3G S for two weeks now and I'm just coming up on 1GB (and I think I'm using it a lot).


----------



## archangel (Jan 1, 2003)

3G bought on the opening sale day, so two weeks ago. I'm told I'm using it a lot. Total in and out = less than 80MB. Going to have to crank that up. 

6GB, you have lots of room to play.


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

Agreed! I don't think I've used 6GB since I got the phone at launch!


----------

